# snails



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

hey,
I have a question about snails. I didn't have snails before, and all of a sudden, after doing a large water change, I have what looks to be hundreds of them.
I do, and always have had live plants...

wonder if the large water change/temperature change brought them on?? I mean, there must have been snail eggs somewhere.

Also, looking for help to identify them. they aren't like a mystery snail. they are sorta flat spiral shaped, transluscent orange colour... wonder if possibly they are baby apple snails??

thanks for the help, in advance,

Shane


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Snails and their eggs come in on newly acquired plants. I believe yours are ramshorn snails. Check these pages to see what you have. 
http://naturalaquariums.com/inverts/snails.html
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/snail.htm


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Likely ramshorns - one of the best types of snails, in my opinion anyway!

Harmless, I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

*Is this a harmless detrivore or a deadly vegen?*

these guys showed-up this morning. I see them on the glass and on the rocks, I haven't seen any on the plants. Any ideas as to what I have here


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOh, physa (common pond snail). I hate them.

Try cranking your temps up to about 86 for a week or two. I found that after my plec tank was at 85 or 86 for a week or two (Aqueon heaters are crap BTW, have had two different sizes, both kaked....). After that I noticed that I didn't have any physa at all. Circumstantial, but worth a try IMO.


----------

